# Need directions p/u Perkiomen Trail



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I need specific directions to pickup the Perkiomen Trail from the most eastern part of it.

This Saturday I will be riding west on PA Tpk from New Jersey to visit a friend. While I'm out there, I'd thought I would ride the Perkiomen Trail. I won't be traveling further than Valley Forge and I understand that is where the most eastern part is. Can anyone provide me with specific directions off the PA Tpk to park and pickup the trail for riding. Is this a nice trail to ride? Should I be riding it with a mountain bike with wide tires, a comfort bike with wide tires, or a road bike with 700x25 tires? I'm doing this with a friend and I have 2 road bikes and 2 wide tire bikes so it would have to 2 roads bikes or 1 MTB & 1 comfort bike.

Are there.any other trails I should be trying instead? I actually will be getting off at the Ft. Washington exit to see my friend. I would prefer a bike trail through the woods closer to Ft. Washington but I don't know any of the trails in PA.


----------



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

There is a new trail that leads from the Ikea that is very close to your friends house to the Schuykill RIver Trail that you can take to the Perkiomen Trail. I think you can even park at Ikea and hop on. The head west when you get into Conshohocken. Hammer through the getto and you are in Valley Forge keep on going do the audubon loop and head back.here is the map of trail all you have to do is to plug in the Ikea address


----------



## morse213 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's a link to the Pawlings Road Trailhead, where the Perkiomen Trail begins:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...-75.44466&spn=0.0317,0.079823&z=14&iwloc=addr

You get off at the Oaks exit of 422, Make a right onto Egypt Road. Follow Egypt for a mile or two. Make a right onto Pawlings (at the gas station). Follow Pawlings for a mile or so. Then you'll cross over the overpass for 422 and immediately on your right will be the parking area for the bike path.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Conshohocken?*

I went to IKEA USA and saw only Conshohocken. Is this the location you are talking about?
The other 2 locations in PA are Philadelphia and Pittsburgh.


----------



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

Yep that is the one


----------

